# Tiger Barbs - Snail Destroyer?



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

is it me.. or do tiger barbs decimate snail populations? I have 8 of them in a 75 gallon aquarium, and not a single snail. The ones that do pop up,i see the tiger barbs viciously attacking them.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

As if that's a bad thing 
I've got 19 tigers and I've been feeding them snails LOL
I crush the snail, clean up the shell and drop it back into the tank - the tigers go nuts for them
My tigers also kill and eat a lot of my red cherry shrimps! They're the most fun fish I have.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Ive seen my tigers go after a few snails before but my clown loaches usually get to them before the tigers do.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

i found my t barbs liked my plants alot more than the snails


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

newshound said:


> i found my t barbs liked my plants alot more than the snails


Hm. I keep my Tigers with tons of plants without problem. 

I've noticed any MTS I throw in with them seem to disappear within a few days, but I guess I never thought anything of it. Makes sense though. They eat everything else, including the hair on my arm.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Your tiger barbs could help with your shaving (if you're a dude)! But I've never kept tiger barbs in planted tanks, so I don't know how they do with snails.


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been thinking the same exact thing!

I had a large population of pond snails in my 55 until I added 9 tiger barbs. Then I started noticing empty snail shells lying on the substrate. I havent seen a snail in several weeks now. I suspected the tiger barbs but never heard it mentioned before. These guys really will eat anything and everything.


----------

